# Advice on exercise with less moving



## Arpitha (May 10, 2019)

I was diagnosed pre diabetic on routine checkup, I have 4yr and 8 wks old baby. Am not Able manage 10mins walk in a day and all time on run. Clearly this is not helping my BG.

Any suggestion to increase activity or exercise which I can do while feeding .


----------



## HOBIE (May 10, 2019)

Keeping active is good for anyone, do your best & it will pay


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 10, 2019)

Hi Arpitha.  Could you try an exercise bike?  You're sat down but exercising at the same time.  Are stepping exercises possible?  If you live in a house with stairs you don't even need to buy a step.


----------



## Arpitha (May 10, 2019)

Thank you for reply. I don’t have stairs and stay in small house hardly 7sqt . I take both kids out but can’t manage everyday.


----------



## Abipm (May 17, 2019)

Arpitha said:


> I was diagnosed pre diabetic on routine checkup, I have 4yr and 8 wks old baby. Am not Able manage 10mins walk in a day and all time on run. Clearly this is not helping my BG.
> 
> Any suggestion to increase activity or exercise which I can do while feeding .



Lots of places do mummy and baby classes and seated exercise can be really beneficial. You tube will have videos of seated aerobics type classes which are great! Also keep going with the little walks if you can as will become easier even if you stick at 10 mins until you’re feeling more comfortable venturing further out. 

Good luck and anything you do is an achievement!


----------



## Arpitha (May 17, 2019)

Thank you , I did check YouTube videos on seated aerobics but that’s not helping on my number . I need to try 10mins walk for every 2hrs .


----------



## TrevA (Jun 6, 2019)

I imagine your 4 year old is too big for a pushchair/stroller? Get them a little bike ( with stabilisers if necessary), so that they can ride alongside you whilst you walk and take the baby in a pushchair. My wife used to do this with our 2 kids and managed to get a good daily walk in. Alternatively, how far can the 4 year old walk? Can they walk with you, perhaps to the play  park, with the baby in the pushchair?


----------



## Lizzzie (Jun 21, 2019)

1.  It's difficult.  Its also okay to go easy on urself any time but esp with a 4 year old and an 8 week old baby.

2. Baby slings are awesome.  I used to rock the kiddy to sleep and speed-walk simultaneously, especially on the way home from nursery drop off with the older one.

3.  About the stairs - you dont need stairs.  If it's desperate you can always use a fat book as a step and do step ups e.g. while watching tv (scrap that - As if you had time to watch tv.  Ok, while planning your day or reading to the 4 year old or cooking or whatever.  Boring as, though.)

4.  Will the 4 y o dance with you? Mine used to love a good boogie.  We also do cosmic kids yoga u-tube together, and 100 star jumps randomly at odd times of day (we worked up to that).

5.  letting the kids crawl round the floor for a while and doing a 5 minute burst of hard aerobic activity?  Spotty dogs, running on the spot, the twist or whatever?

6.  This time too shall pass and some amount of independence will be restored.


----------



## Pauldogs_0 (Jul 9, 2019)

Hi, I'm type two and am overweight and have a damaged spine. I'm looking to start excerses, but I don't know what to do. I have to walk with a rolator, that's a walking frame with wheels and a seat.

I'm arthritic too.

I'm in desperate need of loosing weight, about five stone at least. I'm vegetarian, I won't eat meat because of all the cruelty to animals I've seen.


----------



## Ditsy daisy (Nov 9, 2019)

Arpitha said:


> I was diagnosed pre diabetic on routine checkup, I have 4yr and 8 wks old baby. Am not Able manage 10mins walk in a day and all time on run. Clearly this is not helping my BG.
> 
> Any suggestion to increase activity or exercise which I can do while feeding .


Hi hope you are doing well. What about an excercise peddle thing for your feet? It's like a bike but just for your feet.  ☺ hope this helps Ditsydaisy


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 18, 2019)

How are you getting along Arpitha? Your post reminded me of the time I used the backdoor step to step up & down for ten minutes at a time. Also sometimes I would go to my daughters home and walk up & down the stairs. I wondered if you could do either of these exercises? Any exercise is better than none but only if you feel you're up to doing it. 
Take care.
WL


----------



## grovesy (Dec 19, 2019)

wirralass said:


> How are you getting along Arpitha? Your post reminded me of the time I used the backdoor step to step up & down for ten minutes at a time. Also sometimes I would go to my daughters home and walk up & down the stairs. I wondered if you could do either of these exercises? Any exercise is better than none but only if you feel you're up to doing it.
> Take care.
> WL


Arpitha has not been seen since May.


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 19, 2019)

grovesy said:


> Arpitha has not been seen since May.


Aw thank you grovesy. It wasn't til after I posted my message that I  realised that.
WL


----------

